# Gold Lamborghini



## jimdoc (Sep 17, 2013)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/101039511


----------



## etack (Sep 18, 2013)

Is it Gold plated or carved out of a solid piece. The article says both.

There seems to be no interest in it so I will take it and they can pay me a disposal fee too. :lol: 

Eric


----------



## MysticColby (Sep 18, 2013)

I read it as the prototype (the one on display) is gold-plated, but the on you would get if purchased uses solid gold.
this is the part that makes no sense to me: "Carved out of a 500-kilogram block of solid gold, the finished model contains 25 kilograms of the precious metal."
500kg is $21.7 million
500kg of gold = 25.9L = 6.84 gallon = 0.9149 cubic feet. so 12"x12"x10.98". picture those 5-gallon buckets. almost no outwardly-visible part of a car can even fit inside 0.9149 cubic feet, much less is it ever carved out of it.
likely they start with 500kg of gold, roll it to like 1/32" thickness, cut to size, shape it via hydraulic press, make the visible parts of the car out of those.


----------



## pattt (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,
Its a 1/8 scale car.
not that I wouldnt want it , but its not the real car :lol: 
Pat


----------



## butcher (Sep 21, 2013)

So that is where my money goes when I fill my gas tank, to pay for some rich mans toys.


----------

